# Hi all......



## kevinparker (Dec 2, 2008)

hello all forum members. I am kevin here from newyork. I am a teacher and doing my higher study too. I hope i will enjoy to stay here.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi there, Kevin! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums. I hope you'll enjoy being a member. I'm also a teacher, but from Belgium.


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello Kevin and welcome to WF!


----------



## WriterDude (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to our humble home, Kevin!


----------



## terrib (Dec 3, 2008)

hey kevin parker from new york.....glad to have you sweetie.....


----------



## Sam (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kevin Parker.


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, my name is Jeannie.  I live in sunny California.  I've been writing for years, but would love someday to find myself publishes (wouldn't we all?)


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 3, 2008)

Oops!  That's published . . . sorry, getting used to a new keyboard.


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 3, 2008)

Erm, Jeannie, shouldn't you be posting your own thread? Welcome Kevin.
-Newnonel


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep!  You're right Kevin!


----------



## JHB (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome Kevin! Welcome Jeannie! Glad to have you!


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 4, 2008)

Kevin,

Who, and what subject do you teach in New York?


----------



## Shinn (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## wacker (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum KP

Wacker


----------

